# Anyone else love rainy/cloudy days over bright/sunny days?



## Pennywise

For as long as I can remember, I've always loved rainy, cloudy, or otherwise dark days. I find them comforting and soothing, and just like the whole atmosphere of it. Maybe it's because I like more introverted activities, such as reading, listening to music, or just daydreaming, and this type of weather gets me in the mood for those things.

On the other hand, I've always hated sunny days. Unlike most other people, I actually find them depressing and boring. The whole atmosphere of it annoys me; people want me to do "outdoor things" and this type of weather takes me out of my favorite activities. During this type of weather I'm just waiting for nighttime to come, or for it to rain.


----------



## losinghope

I know what you mean these days. I usually love summer/sunny wheather cause i love swimming alot and i used to love camping and all the outdoor activities. But lately, when i'm not feeling great i feel less depressed being inside on a cold and rainy day. If i had more friends to do fun stuff with it might be different again but it's sad watching everyone have a good time while your stuck inside.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

As a young adult, walks in the rain were my favorite, so relaxing! Now I live on noisy street and don't really get to enjoy it as often as I'd like.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

Nah. Had cloudy rainy days for four years in college. It gets to you and makes mevyou depressed. I like sunny warm rain. In Hawaii though, sunny warm rain then evaporates and makes things much stockier and humid and it getss gross.


----------



## blue the puppy

sunny days make me depressed. love the clouds and rain and especially thunderstorms!


----------



## Droidsteel

You should come do England if you don't live here already then XD


----------



## blue the puppy

i really want to live in your country!


----------



## Fair Lady

I hate hot weather. I can't stand this feeling like being in oven. Sun is not better, it burns my skin so I always have to use sunscreen. The only one positive thing is that I can wear sunglasses and hide my face. On the other hand, rainy and dark weather makes me feel like in my natural habitat. I just love this gloomy atmosphere. But thunderstorms are the best!



Droidsteel said:


> You should come do England if you don't live here already then XD


I'm moving to England in three years, yay! xD


----------



## Zendo

Absolutely. In fact, I was thinking of making a thread about this the other day but thought it might sound a bit miserable lol. I hate the bright, sunny days because it makes me think of all the "pretty people" outside having fun, enjoying being looked at and enjoying life in general, having a good time with friends and so on. 

I love it when it's hammering down outside, everything from the look of the rain to the sounds it makes on all surfaces. It makes me feel really cosy inside the house, especially holding a hot chocolate or something, and really cheers me up. I love being out in the rain too, getting completely soaked and watching everyone rushing around and splashing through puddles. My favourite is when the hard rain is accompanied by thunder and lightning; I love those rumbles, followed by the crack of lightning that sounds like it might tear the world apart.


----------



## typemismatch

yes, the UK summer has been wonderful this year.


----------



## Death from Behind

I LOVE rainy weather.


----------



## ApathyDivine

Now that's what I'm talking about!
I love days where the clouds are so dark and it's raining so hard. I hate days where there are no clouds at all, way too much light. I don't mind sunny days so much as long as there are a lot of clouds


----------



## layitontheline

I love rainy days.


----------



## shelbster18

I love rainy weather. I love how it looks outside and it's so peaceful. It makes my days better. I can't stand sunny weather and how it looks outside. It makes me more depressed.


----------



## offbyone

Yes I love rain and cool/cloudy/breezy weather. Hot air heavy with humidity feels so oppressive. It always feels so amazing after a good rain too.


----------



## Cope

Rainy weather is so relaxing. I always feel like sleeping whenever it starts to rain. Love it!


----------



## Monotony

I love cloudy and rainy days there far less depressing then bright sunny days where every one else it out having a great time


----------



## HarryStanluv25

I LOVE rain and cold days. They make me happy. Seeing that dark grey sky when I wake up puts an instant smile to my face. I love walking around in pants, long sleeves, jackets... so comfy! And to snuggle up under a blanket, enjoy a hot drink... the smell of rain is amazing too. A lot of times I don't use an umbrella when it rains, I love how it feels to fall onto my head. (unless it's _pouring _rain).

Hot weather I do not get. I do not get how it can be comfortable to sweat and step out in blinding sunlight and just be hot. It's a lot easier to go from cold-to-warm than cool off when it's hot. As soon as you step out again, you instantly burn all over, again. At least with cold, you can add another layer and be a lot more comfortable than before.

Cold weather *rules*!


----------



## CopadoMexicano

yes hundred times more..


----------



## crystaltears

I get excited over thunder/lightning and heavy rain. xD


----------



## Ashley1990

i dooooooooooooooo....i hate sun..i like cloudy weather so so so much

its also cures y worries and depresssion


----------



## Xenos

I definitely prefer cloudy to sunny, but I hate getting wet.

The best days are the dry, cloudy days.


----------



## komorikun

I used to but not anymore; not after moving to SF. I'm sick of fog. I do appreciate that I don't have to worry about sunburn as much but it's depressing. I really wish I had a room that got afternoon sun. I seem to always get bedrooms that only get morning sun.

After experiencing cold and hot/muggy weather in Japan, I can say that I prefer it hot to cold. I hate wearing 80 zillion layers. Feel so much freer in summer time.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

love rainy/cloudy days..

living in a certain part of CA, we have sun for so long, that there are people dancing in the streets when it finally does rain..


----------



## i just want luv

I DO


----------



## Aribeth

Pennywise said:


> For as long as I can remember, I've always loved rainy, cloudy, or otherwise dark days. I find them comforting and soothing, and just like the whole atmosphere of it. Maybe it's because I like more introverted activities, such as reading, listening to music, or just daydreaming, and this type of weather gets me in the mood for those things.
> 
> On the other hand, I've always hated sunny days. Unlike most other people, I actually find them depressing and boring. The whole atmosphere of it annoys me; people want me to do "outdoor things" and this type of weather takes me out of my favorite activities. During this type of weather I'm just waiting for nighttime to come, or for it to rain.


Exactly like me!


----------



## catcharay

I go through phases depending on my mood. At the moment, I'm loving sunny days and blue skies


----------



## meganmila

We have been having rainy/cloudy weather for almost two weeks and I liked it..now today is sunny and sooo hot....blah stupid sun.


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow

I love rainy days...especially thunderstorms. Well, unless I want to do something where the storm would ruin plans (which is rare). I just feel oddly comforted by loud thunder and rain.


----------



## bul8tt

I didn't hold out much hope that many people on this forum were going to prefer sunny days haha... However, I'm inclined to agree, I hate being hot and sweating for no reason; I never understood people's motivation for wanting to go to the beach, or crap like that. It's always made me feel self-conscious and awkward, plus I suck at volleyball. I've always thought that I'd like to live in Alaska some day, because it's always crisp and cool there and sparsely populated as most people prefer a warmer climate, so I wouldn't likely be bothered as much. I think that's why I enjoy rainstorms as well, I like the cool winds, I like the soothing tap of the rain and the reassurance of knowing people are huddled in their houses and won't be bothering me for a while; also, I find storms refreshing, reinvigorating, like they rinse off the world so it can begin anew 

In a similar vein of thought; I feel like the perception of sunshine denoting happiness and rain sadness is a fallacy, a societal construct designed by popular opinion while discounting the feelings of the entire populace. Just as wealth is supposed to denote happiness and success; and American ideology is supposed to denote freedom and equality, corporate sprawl and new conurbations denote progress... While these things may be popular opinion, they do not represent the feelings of the whole and are therefore not in keeping with reality.


----------



## HTF

love storms, dark skies, anything like that.. always have


----------



## shana

I prefer rainy, dark, and/or cloudy days over sunny, hot days. I live in Florida so 98% of the weather here is always sunny, hot, no wind (ever). I love it when it rains and gets cloudy, which is rare, and happens usually only in the summer. 
But yeah, I love the rain.


----------



## aloneanddizzy

I love cloudy, rainy days, way more than sunny days for sure. But my favorites are snowy days.


----------



## intheshadows

I do, too. There's less people out when it's cloudy and/or rainy.


----------



## mysterioussoul

i like a balance. days in which it is a bit chilly but sunny, when you don't feel too hot or cold wearing either a top or a sweater. days when you can still sit in the sun and read and let it embrace you. spring is the best.


----------



## tea111red

I like overcast and windy days, but I like the feeling of the sun on your back when it's cool or not too hot outside, too, so I guess sometimes the sun is okay.


----------



## Neo1234

I really love it when it rains heavily and then instantly sun's up ,no clouds ,umm ,times like rainbow =)


----------



## Neo1234

I love it when the weather is absolutely balanced like neither intense or scorching heat nor too cold...Spring's the best overall =D =)


----------



## JenN2791

I hate plain ol cloudy days. It bugs the crap out of me. I like rainy days though.. so peaceful. If it's simply JUST cloudy outside, that's just rather boring to me lol.

All in all, I much prefer sunny days


----------



## Glacial

I prefer overcast of some sort. I can't say I like it fully cloudy all the time, but like the overcast with some sun infiltrating through. I cannot stand those days with clear blue skies--I never understood why so many people seem to love clear blue skies.


----------



## Phantasm

Sure! I would take cold and rainy over warm and sunny anytime. But this might have to do with the fact that I live in a really hot country with an arid climate.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

I don't particularly hate sunny days but I really do like calm and cloudy days.


----------



## flykiwi

I hate clear skies with a passion. Ive been so fed up with seeing
the same clear, plain, washed out blue, HOT ,dull, BRIGHT, cloudless,
SKYYYY [email protected] Im sick of it ^-^ 
lol


----------



## EZRAT

Rain is only cool when you're trying to sleep and you can hear it outside. Sun = fun. I should get my arse off this computer and go outside now....


----------



## jstwnalive

I love it it's raining right now & it's night sounds great listen to the rain so soothing


----------



## DragnoticChaos4231

Me too

Love it when it rains or it's dark

Hate it when its sunny and all the kids and people play around and laugh outside while stuck in my room :blank


----------



## tea111red

I like it when it's overcast outside because that usually means I'll have a good day (feels less busy). I don't really care for rain, though.


----------



## Boring Loser

On a sunny day, i feel bad and guilty if i'm not going outside and doing things, and would rather stay home and sleep.

On a rain or snow day, then that's just right because it's like you have a good reason to stay inside if you don't have anything important to do. So it feels good.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

I like both.


----------



## roseblood

Me! :clap
I just feel like Going to a diner on a cold, rainy morning and looking at people, imagining how their lives might be.


----------



## cafune

I find cloudy days horrible. It kills my mood. I love rainy days where there's downpour all day, though. I love intense thunderstorms, too. And I enjoy walking in light rain without an umbrella. It's relaxing. So I do like rain a lot.

Honestly though, a bright, sunny day with a relatively clear sky does wonders for my mood. It's invigorating and I have more motivation. Even if I'm feeling bad, I can still appreciate a sunny day. For me, it definitely beats any other kinda weather.


----------



## IcoRules

I love calm, cool rainy days. Sunny days are nice too, as long as it's not too hot.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

It was cloudy today. I was in a good mood today.


----------



## Nono441

Heavy rain is the best. This is how the weather should be all the time, with sunny a few days a year. Not this overcast bullcrap.


----------



## Queen of Spades

Me!!! I love rainy days and absolutely hate sunshine!


----------



## Zeppelin

It is down pouring rain, and thunder and lightning right now. Isn't Seattle great?

I'm glad it's raining. We went 82 days without rain and plants were dying and the rain just started at the beginning of October. I like warm weather, but it needs to rain so the plants stay alive and the smog goes away. So in a sense, I like it and I don't like the rain.


----------



## januarygirl

I love and prefer rainy/cloudy days!


----------



## Secretaz

I hate rainy days, the humidity makes my naturally curly hair look very horrible and frizzy and breathing that humid air causes me a migraine attack. Cloudy days are okay, I like them more than sunny days.


----------



## Octal

Yep, rainy days are my favourite. I've had enough of being burnt in the Australian sun :blank


----------



## Caduceus

Overcast/rainy weather always seems to bring my mood down, so I much prefer bright sunny days.


----------



## asdfghjkll

I'm with you 100%. 
I HATE sunny days. They make me so depressed. 
I hate when the weather man on the radio is like "It's going to be sunny tomorrow." You can almost hear the smile forming on his lips. Ugh. I hate the brightness. It's too.. exposing.. in a way and it hurts my eyes. I don't like warm sun unless I have a head-ache or something (warmth alleviates pain) 
Cold, cloudy, rainy days make me happy. They're so calming. I don't know why but I get a feeling of nostalgia when it's cold and raining. I enjoy my hobbies; reading, drawing, painting better with that lovely cold, moist atmosphere and the pitter-patter of the rain. Mmmm. It also means that I can wear my usual thick, concealing clothes without being stared at.
Maybe it's an introvert thing.


----------



## Zeppelin

It's rainy and cloudy every day where I'm at. It's normal to me. I don't really care. I do like warm weather and all, but rain and clouds don't bother me.


----------



## cosmicslop

Rain and sunshine are both beautiful weather. Overcast, cloudy days wear me out. It's just gray all the time and my mood starts to mimic it.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

Are you kidding me? Sunny weather = beach time ! I like sunny weather 90% of the time. Rainy weather is only good for sleeping in or reading.


----------



## scooby

My favourite days are the ones that are sorta clear, but windy. I love windy days.


----------



## WakeMeUp

It's less depressing to be lazy on rainy days. And I love being lazy.


----------



## mosu

I love a warm sunny day, it lifts my mood.


----------



## dal user

Not really, maybe its because england has too many of these rainy days.


----------



## Charmander

For those of you who prefer rain, I would gladly swap your weather for ours!


----------



## TheTraveler

I love the sunny warm days. It is the only time I am not cold just wearing a shirt.  However, I love the smell outside it has rained. i feel so calm and feel like the earth has just been cleaned of all the toxins (ppl).


----------



## Nekomata

Probably not, I like the sun~ although when I'm seriously hungover, rain feels much better <.<;;


----------



## loneranger

I love rainy/cloudy days. It makes supposedly stay indoors (their homes), but unfortunately not happening, lol.


----------



## NoMoreRunnin

I enjoy the really gusty days, the sound of it going through the valleys and trees is great.


----------



## bananafanafo

oh goodness, yes! i especially loved those rainy afternoons when it wasn't hot outside, to where i could open up a window and just enjoy the smell of the rain. my most favorite, though, is sever weather. i love thunderstorms with hail and winds. i used to drive around and take photos of the storm clouds -- before my parents got upset with me and made me come home haha.

my husband and i live in an area where it's cloudy pretty much ALL the time and always cold. it makes me want hot weather and sunshine, which i never wanted before. that or a thunderstorm. i swear, there is zero severe weather here! blahhh


----------



## ltrain

Sunny days are awesome! I just feel so happy when I look outside and see a totally clear sky! It just makes me want to go somewhere and enjoy myself. The sunshine makes everything more beautiful as yo can see it in all it's glory. I also love storms and heavy rain! 

The thing I hate is completely overcast days with no rain or very light drizzle. Makes me bored and feel low in mood.


----------



## Georgina 22

We are currently having winter in my country right now. I do prefer colder...no wait not colder like freezing cold, I prefer cooler weather than baking hot weather. But right now it's just so cold over here, I can't wait for it to warm up, til it gets like a heatwave then I'll be like Oh I miss winter lol


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

No I don't. I always feel miserable on these days.

I prefer summer, and sunny weather. It makes me feel less depressed.


----------



## komorikun

How did winterstale post so much at 5am and is now permanently banned?


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

I live in England where we only have warm sunshine for like 10% of the year :| So no.. Im sick of the dark, dull, overcast, damp and depressive weather..


----------



## misspeachy

I like all kinds of weather, no preference!

Although sunny days at school, were unbearable.


----------



## DarrellLicht

Without reading other replies, I feel less pressured to go out and do **** when the weather is less than stellar.


----------



## I wish i was normal

I prefer the weather to be rainy. When it's sunny, you are expected to be out with friends doing fun things. At least if it's rainy, i have an excuse to just be sat in my room.


----------



## twistix

rain or storms are pleasant as long as I can stay in. It's a great time for a cup of tea and some reading. I like the sound of the rain...

but if I'm out in the rain, I find it miserable


----------



## Mountainrider88

I hate hot sunny days, I hate being behind glass in a vehicle on a hot sunny day, I love cloud cover and a nice regiment of regular perception, I can not stand when the weather reporter complains about cloudy cooler weather and easy it is going to be wonderful when it id going to be 80 plus degrees and sunny.


----------



## calimerc

I share the sentiment of a lot of people on here. Sunny days just depress me more because everyone is expected to go outside, socialize, do stuff whereas I'm more of a homebody and like to stay in and do introverted activities. 

Also if I do go out on rainy days less people which is a plus.


----------



## Muir

I'd take a cloudy sky any day over a sunny one. As a lot of people have pointed out: sunny days don't really feel that great when there's a ton of awesome things you could be doing, but you can't get yourself to enjoy them. Also there's sun burns and sweating to factor in which aren't very much fun either.


----------



## Eternal Solitude

Nothing like laying on the coach on a cold rainy day with a lit fireplace while tucked in a warm cozy blanket drinking chamomile tea and reading a good book with my dog sleeping at my feet.


----------



## Mlt18

Not me. I prefer sunny days because rain and dark sky make me sleepy and depressed.


----------



## Jane234

Yeah I really love it when it?s cloudy and pouring with rain. I love the winter and hate the summer winter makes me feel so cosy


----------



## Sus y

Love them!! I can enjoy a bit of sun when going to the beach and that's all, unless it's sunny but not hot (which isn't the case of the city I am from).


----------

